# Why was the thread Dear Kurt @ Rondo deleted?



## Hertz32 (Feb 21, 2015)

I was searching for the thread but it now appears to have been deleted with no reason given. 
Can you please set a precident whereby a reason is PM'ed to the OP when a thread is deleted, because I dont understand why I wasnt asked to move it. Or which rules it broke.


----------



## asher (Feb 24, 2015)

It was folded in with the Rondo megathread in dealers.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 25, 2015)

Hertz32 said:


> I was searching for the thread but it now appears to have been deleted with no reason given.
> Can you please set a precident whereby a reason is PM'ed to the OP when a thread is deleted, because I dont understand why I wasnt asked to move it. Or which rules it broke.



Just find it via your posts, it was merged not deleted. 

We can't PM everyone when we move, modify, or delete a thread. It's just not feasible. 

You weren't asked because we, frankly, don't need your permission and even if you were asked there is nothing you could do about it as only Mods can modify threads like that. 

Not every thread is moved, modified, or deleted to the letter of a specific, single rule. Read the rules linked in my sig and you'll probably understand a little better.


----------

